# How many calories?



## ~*regina*~ (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello!
Just got my new puppy yesterday, I am very excited!! He is doing pretty well so far.
Question... How many calories should a growing puppy get? Right now the breeder told me to feed him 1 1/2 cups 2 times a day which IMO seems like a lot of food so I switched him to 3 feeding 1 cup each. I am feeding him what the breeder gave me (Exceed Chicken from Sam's Club) and there is 348 calories per cup. 
Thank you!
Meet Fenway


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations and much happiness with Fenway. He's adorable . I brought my puppy home on the 23rd of Dec at 8 weeks and my vet said to feed her 1/2 cup 3 X a day. I feed her Natures Variety Instinct salmon and the calories are 452/cup. She seems to be doing fine and growing like a weed. Enjoy!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

I had a hard time, trying to find out, how much calories, a puppy needs. I started my little guy on a 1/2 cup-three times a day as well. His food is 440c per cup. Bodie is 11 weeks now and I bumped him up to 3/4 x 3. I think he's a little bony, but he's 20 pounds and putting on about 2 per week.


----------



## ~*regina*~ (Nov 6, 2015)

Fenway's poops are very soft and frequent. Today he has already gone 6 times. My thought is he is getting to much food or the food doesn't agree with him.

Also he is drinking a lot of water and peeing a lot, lol! I feel like I'm taking him out to eliminate every 30 minutes haha!! I hope this potty training thing gets easier... I have never had to potty train a puppy before. 

He is such a cutie, I love him ?


----------



## Tula (Dec 5, 2015)

We just brought out pup home at 8 weeks and feed about a cup ( Orijen ), twice a day. We've done three feedings in the past, but the breeder had her at two,, so we've stuck with that. Our breeder gave us packets of ProPlan Probiotics, which we sprinkle on her food. Her poops are soft, but well formed.

Maybe speak with your vet?


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Regina, my breeder had me put in a teaspoon of plain yogurt, at each feeding, for a couple of weeks and gave me Metronidazole ( prevents diarrhea) for the first week. I use the same food, she started him with too. Remember, he's been through a lot in the last day, so his system will be a little out of whack.

Everything you describe is normal. 8 week old puppies, need to go out every 30 minutes, after they eat and when they wake up. You will have to get up at night, probably a couple of times, initially. My little guy, generally can do 7 hours, but still will get me up, on occasion.

It does get easier-trust me! Fenway is such a cutie!!


----------



## ~*regina*~ (Nov 6, 2015)

Going to the vet tomorrow for a Well check ?
I'm going to add some yogurt to his food or Pro to help the gut. For pup is a pooping/ peeing machine, haha!!


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

I suggest you look into Rhonda Hovan's work which links rapid puppy growth with cancer. She has a well defined protocol to control puppy growth. See page 7.

http://www.vetmed.ucdavis.edu/ccah/local-assets/pdfs/newsletter_2008_fall.pdf


----------



## ~*regina*~ (Nov 6, 2015)

artbuc said:


> I suggest you look into Rhonda Hovan's work which links rapid puppy growth with cancer. She has a well defined protocol to control puppy growth. See page 7.
> 
> http://www.vetmed.ucdavis.edu/ccah/local-assets/pdfs/newsletter_2008_fall.pdf


Thank you, I have actually read this before . The food I am transitioning Fenway to meets the ratio's for a large breed puppy (for slow growth). 

Since doing the gradual food switch his BM's are much more formed and not as frequent. I am also adding The Honest Kitchen Perfect Form 2 times a day into his food, he really likes it. I am hoping once he is completely switched to Annamaet his tummy will be on the normal side.

Vet said he is a healthy boy and his poop sample came back negative so that was good.

He is such a good boy and in a week has learned to sit, lie down. When he needs to go outside he will 75% of the time run to the door sit and ring the bell to let us know, lol! He has had a few pee accidents in the house but they were mostly near the door so I would say we are going in the right direction .

Thank you for all the help!


----------

